# pack n play safety questions for newborn



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

we're planning on using ( unless we get something else) the bassinet part of the pack n play for out newborn- in our bedroom. ( Its HUGE though....) a couple questions

1) Is it safe to put a newborn on the changing table part of it, to sleep? Like when they are just weeks old and can't move much yet?

2) Is it safe to put a moses basket on the bassinet part and then the baby in the basket? I'm trying to figure out how to get him to be higher.. but the bassinet part doesn't seem too sturdy, its pretty wobbly.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Can't you put the entire pack n play on a bunch of books or something? Of course you'd have to check periodically if the legs are still on the books and not sliding off.

Also, I know it looks deceiving but if you have a very wiggly baby - like DD - I wouldn't want to chance a fall off of it.

Good luck.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine has a warning on it not to use the change table for sleeping. I personally would not feel comfortable with that.

It sounds like the basket idea would be safe (ish?) but I am not sure what purpose it would serve.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I looked at the changing table thing again and decided I would not feel comfortable putting my baby on it- to risky!

I guess the moses basket inside on the bassinet part would serve the purpose to make him higher up to me and just more " secure and safe" inside something contained. Does that make sense?


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd say that if you want the baby to be higher (but I'm not sure why? Are you really tall or have the PnP next to a very tall bed?) I would build a solid platform and put the whole PnP on the platform.

I wouldn't let the babe sleep on the changing table, ours would put the baby way to close to the edge for my comfort. A moses basket would still put the babe at basically the same height, but would add the inconvenience of having to reach into the basket to lay down/pick him up.

We've felt that the bassinett, when attached properly, is pretty sturdy.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

okay I think I need to clarify.

Its not that I want the entire pack n play higher.. I just want the bassinet part to be higher.. like up higher. Does that make sense? I do have a high bed.. i guess I am wanting it to be more level like a co sleeper is or something.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Ah. Okay. I'm not sure you'd be able to safely alter a PnP to be more like a co-sleeper. We had our DD next to our bed in a PnP and the one thing I didn't like was lifting her up out of the bassinet. But I also didn't want to spend the money to buy a co sleeper.

Maybe others have done something similar and could chime in. Sorry for misunderstanding your question!


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodchick* 
Ah. Okay. I'm not sure you'd be able to safely alter a PnP to be more like a co-sleeper. We had our DD next to our bed in a PnP and the one thing I didn't like was lifting her up out of the bassinet. But I also didn't want to spend the money to buy a co sleeper.

Maybe others have done something similar and could chime in. Sorry for misunderstanding your question!

no problem at all!







that's what I'm talking about though... I don't want to have to bend over to get him out of the bassinet, but I'll manage!


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't put them to sleep in the changing table part. A moses basket inside of the bassinet would probably be fine but I don't think it would raise the baby up much. I think making a sort of platform, as suggested above, would probably be your best bet to get it up higher and still be safe.


----------

